# Matching kitchen cabinet



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm trying to find a similar style match for a kitchen base. The species appears to be oak, but I'm not certain-can anyone confirm? My supply house doesn't have the expertise for this  

The door is solid wood with routed panel detail, similar to MDF style doors. The color is odd, almost a golden/natural stain with semigloss poly


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Doesn't look like typical oak to me..maybe some kind of maple or birch. Appears to be natural not stained, and just clear coated. As you said..Tom


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

It looks like oak. Try Walz Craft or Decorative Speciaties for a door.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

It looks like plantation hardwood or rubberwood. That would be my guess based on the cheap door design.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Not oak imo, ash or hickory? Hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

http://www.armstrong.com/rescabam/na/cabinets/en/us/product_detail.asp?styleId=29&finishId=12


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Lol wtf is rubberwood


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

jkfox624 said:


> Lol wtf is rubberwood


Maybe from a rubber tree?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

jkfox624 said:


> Lol wtf is rubberwood


What that door is made out of.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks like birch, I'd say definetly not oak


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a second cabinet shop (the owner!) who really knows his stuff-said it was made by Triangle Pacific Cabinet, now owned by Aristokraft. The model is Coronet in Honey color and the door material is rubberwood 

:thumbup: The winner is Slowsol for nailing the species :thumbup:

now to deal with an out of town distributor and add the 90 mile round trip for pickup in 2-3 weeks to the bottom line. 

My cabinet guy said this line was targeted towards high volume multi-unit rehab's and had tough build options (doesn't HUD have some heavy abuse type requirements?)


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

^^You sure it wasn't made by Armstrong? That link I posted above is Armstrong Coronet in Honey finish. Still being made.


----------



## NHNailbangah (Nov 18, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I have a second cabinet shop (the owner!) who really knows his stuff-said it was made by Triangle Pacific Cabinet, now owned by Aristokraft. The model is Coronet in Honey color and the door material is rubberwood
> 
> :thumbup: The winner is Slowsol for nailing the species :thumbup:
> 
> ...


We sell this exact door, in the extreme series,with wrap hinges to several housing developments in our area, also the local housing authority buys them for all their HUD properties. Very durable


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

jkfox624 said:


> Lol wtf is rubberwood


If you've seen inexpensive, light-colored wooden kitchen furniture - rolling appliance carts, wooden stools, kitchen tables, etc. - it's likely rubberwood. Looks like a cross between maple and oak. Very durable.


----------



## CSinMa (Mar 4, 2012)

This type of wood is what we call "hybrid" in the cabinet making business.


----------

